# Baby Bjorn and Testicular Issues



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Someone asked me if I could find some information on Baby Bjorn being potentially problematic for little boy's scrotums. I found plenty of info on the spinal issue concerns, but none about little boy bits.

Anyone have any reliable links I could share with her?

Thanks!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I dunno, but I had thought the same thing... I used it all the time for dd, but I hesitate and use the sling for ds.


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Well, I know it's not good for their hip development but no info on scrotums.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks -- I'll keep looking.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

How is it any different than using a wrap in a front cross over position? I've done it with the last 3 boys, and they've loved it as babies. I had to stop because they were kicking my thighs trying to walk, not from them crying in pain.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pynki* 
How is it any different than using a wrap in a front cross over position? I've done it with the last 3 boys, and they've loved it as babies. I had to stop because they were kicking my thighs trying to walk, not from them crying in pain.

it's totally different. In the Bjorn facing out position, the baby is suspended by his crotch. In the facing-in position, the baby sits on his bum and his legs are spread and straddled.

I'm skeptical about the Bjorn-being-bad idea--if it were that awful we'd see loads of babies with hip dysplasia. I'm prepared to believe that it could aggravate an existing hip problem, though.


----------



## Betsyconnersmommy (Sep 19, 2007)

This question has been asked a few times on The Baby Wearer. I've never seen any "scientific" evidence that say that the Bjorn or those "types" of carriers are damaging to little boys' dangly bits. but it can't be too comfy for them hanging by their crotch.

CJ' smom


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Other than the hip-thing (and the wearer's aching back) I don't think there's too much of a problem with a Bjorn. The most important thing is that the kids are being worn, right? And since Bjorn is often the first carrier people use, it's serving a real purpose. I carried my niece in a Bjorn and it got me started on BW. That said, it's definitely not as comfortable (for wearer or wearee) as a wrap or MT or even a sling or pouch. And I think that hanging from your crotch probably isn't comfortable for babies or adults...


----------

